# GOLDSTOCK 2011 Website is up and running!



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Judi, Bernie, Buddy and Chloe will be there.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I wish I could go... I'll be back at school. You all have fun there! Maybe Beamer and I will get up there one year!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Rainheart said:


> I wish I could go... I'll be back at school. You all have fun there! Maybe Beamer and I will get up there one year!


I don't know how much longer this may be going on.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

There will be a live auction, a silent auction, and plenty of fun.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Judi said:


> I don't know how much longer this may be going on.


Oh no! I hope it still goes on for quite a few years. Why must it be right when schools starts back up? I hope everyone enjoys themselves up there and I expect a lot of pictures!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

For many people, Labor Day weekend is a convienient one. It's a 3 day weekend!
Children are at the camp for the July 4th weekend.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Judi said:


> There will be a live auction, a silent auction, and plenty of fun.


Swimming is available for the Goldens every day.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

You can have your Goldens groomed for free.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Judi, I want to do it all, see it all and help various rescue's in the process!

I hope we can meet.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Judi, I want to do it all, see it all and help various rescue's in the process!
> 
> I hope we can meet.


I'll be in the Lounge and both my Goldens will be in both parades. (Buddy and Chloe) Come say hello.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

The theme this year is Patriatism.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

You might want to dress up your dogs.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Who is going?


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

MEMEMEMEMEME LOL. Can you tell I'm excited? I will be sure to find you Judi! I promise I won't be a pest.

Seriously, I would love to meet up with any other Forum members and their pups.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> MEMEMEMEMEME LOL. Can you tell I'm excited? I will be sure to find you Judi! I promise I won't be a pest.
> 
> Seriously, I would love to meet up with any other Forum members and their pups.


I don't think you will be a pest. I am looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope that the weather is good.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I suspect that it will be cold. I am taking a blanket.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

It may rain.


----------



## 24KK9 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm looking forward to pics. My sweet angel is one of those who will be remembered during the Candlelight Ceremony. I've seen his slide for the slide show and it is beautiful. Wish I could be there.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I didn't go to this year's Candlelight Ceremony.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Flirty, Vince (my honey) and I will finally be attending our very FIRST Goldstock this year. The registration opened up today.
> 
> If anyone on the list is going, please let me know so we can meet each other.
> 
> ...


Did you enjoy yourself?


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

24KK9 said:


> I'm looking forward to pics. My sweet angel is one of those who will be remembered during the Candlelight Ceremony. I've seen his slide for the slide show and it is beautiful. Wish I could be there.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Here is an image of lighting the last candle.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

This ceremony is quite moving.


----------



## 24KK9 (Jan 18, 2009)

WLR said:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> Here is an image of lighting the last candle.



Thank you for posting that picture. As I mentioned in an earlier post, my sweet angel was one of those remembered this year and I would have loved to have been there with all of you. I lit a candle here at home early in the afternoon so as to join you in spirit. Next Wednesday will have been a year that my sweet boy has been gone and I still can't write about it.  Thanks to all of you who remembered him and all of those precious angels who have gone to the bridge.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

As long as I put aside my 'not fond of roughing it' mentality, we had a GREAT time! It was so much fun to see the pups run like crazy at the lake, swim, interract with each other and just plain be themselves. I met so many people, yet Judi and I were housed in the same building but didn't meet. It was fun to visit with others, shop the various rescue groups' tables, watch the activities and again, just enjoy our dogs.

The competitions were fun to observe, too!

Because of the humidity late Saturday and then the heat on Sunday morning, even with a fan in our room I got sick and we had to pack up and head for home (My body doesn't cool down like it should.) so I missed the one last event that I so wanted to see, the Candle Ceremony. I cried Sunday night just thinking of the ceremony and how I wanted to be there but I will be next year I hope.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

24KK9 said:


> Thank you for posting that picture.


=====================================================
Not sure why, but I felt a strong reason to stay late and take that image.

Despite the difficult ride back home (through 4 hail events) it was worth it. Didn't leave for home till 11:30 and finally got home a bit after 3am. 
Piper got to ride in the front seat this time and slept 90% of the way home with her head on my leg. Full grown GR's don't quite fit in the passenger seat.

Hey.... this is post #1400 !


----------



## 24KK9 (Jan 18, 2009)

WLR said:


> =====================================================
> Not sure why, but I felt a strong reason to stay late and take that image.


I'm taking it as a sign that my sweet boy wanted me to see it. That he's ok. This Wednesday will be a year for me and I admit I'm having a terrible time with my grief. His death was completely unexpected and I still feel the intense pain of our brutal separation.


----------

